# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  آموزش تصویری نحوه تبدیل دیتابیس Access به SQL

## Masoudse7en

آموزش کامل تبدیل دیتابیس Access با فرمت mdb به دیتابیس  SQL با فرمت mdf را بطور کامل و بصورت تصویری

لینک آموزش

----------


## nazanin61

سلام ممنون بابت جزوتون ولی این که باز نمیشه ؟!!

----------


## e.sobhaninia

سلام و ممنون از راهنمائی هاتون
راهنمائیهای قبلی مال فایلهای access با پسوند mdb هست در حالیکه فایل با پسوند accdb را نمیشه توی sql 2008 import کرد.لطفا راهنمائی کنین :متفکر:

----------


## SayeyeZohor

-ابتدا يک ديتابيس SQL را درست ميکنيم.به object explorer ميرويم و روي آيتم Databases راست کليک کرده و New Database را انتخاب ميکنيم.مطابق شکل زير:


-در پنجره باز شده در قسمت Database name يک نام را براي ديتابيس انتخاب ميکنيم.مثلا من نام test را انتخاب ميکنم.سپس دکمه ok را کليک ميکنيم.مطابق شکل زير


تا اينجاي کار ديتابيس را درست کرديم.اما اين ديتابيس هيچ جدولي ندارد.بايد کاري کنيم که جدول يا جدولهاي اين ديتابيس همان جدول يا جدولهاي ديتابيس اکسس باشد.براي اينکار روي ديتابيسي که درست کرده ايم راست کليک ميکنيم و از Tasks گزينه Import Data را انتخاب ميکنيم.مطابق شکل زير:


در پنجره اي که باز ميشود(SQL Server Import And Export Wizard) دکمه Next را کليک ميکنيم


در پنجره بعدي از قسمت Data Source,آيتم *Microsoft Office 12.0 Access Database Engine OLE DB Provider* را انتخاب ميکنيم و روي باتون Properties كليك مي كنيم 
Untitled.png

آدرس ديتابيس اکسس مد نظر را انتخاب ميکنيم برروي OK كليك ميكنيم
Untitled.png

 دکمه Next را کليک ميکنيم
Untitled.png

در پنجره ظاهر شده,اگر تنظيمات سرور را درست انجام داده باشيد معمولا در قسمت server name,نام کامپيوترتان نمايش داده شود.(من از Local استفاده کردم.)البته اين بستگي به سروري دارد که با آن به SQL SERVER شما Connect شديد.در نهايت دکمه Next را کليک کنيد


در پنجره بعدي نيز دکمه Next را کليک کنيد


در پنجره بعدي نيز دکمه Next را کليک کنيد


در پنجره بعدي دکمه Finish را کليک کنيد


در پنجره بعدي تبديل ديتابيس انجام خواهد شد.لذا همانطور که در تصوير زير مشاهده ميکنيد وضعيت status براي همه آيتمها بصورت success(موفقيت آميز) ميباشد.در نهايت روي دکمه close کليک ميکنيم.


براي به روز کردن جدول يا جدولهاي ديتابيس ساخته شده,روي ديتابيس مورد نظر دابل کليک ميکنيم و بر روي Tables راست کليک کرده و Refresh را کليک ميکنيم تا جدولها نمايان شوند.


سيزده به در همگي مبارك


Untitled.jpg
ياحق ...

----------


## elham8881

[ببخشید آیا پسوند db رو هم میشه به sql تبدیل کرد

----------

